# Whats an average temperature to have and whats dangeorus!



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all.

Just wanted to know, what is "safe" for a computer CPU and mobo in terms of temperature.... is 0C good? 20C? 30C? 40C? 50C ok? 60C still ok? what about above that?

This in terms of both readings.

Next. I have a micro ATX computer with only a CPU fan that runs at 5400RPM regularly, case off, sometimes a portable fan is turned on and its temperature is *CPU=55-80C and System=35C*

Now to me, thats seems like an oven waiting to explode! Am I right?

*If so how do I fix this, and with what...any suggestions please?*

Any help will be welcome and much appreciated


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there,
40-60C is ok, 80C however, isn't. Get a can of air, and spray around to get rid of any dust and dirt. How many fans do you have? What PSU are you using (Make and model? I have seen that you are running it over clocked, you may need another fan at the heatsink to cope with it, or lower the speed.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Joe is correct, anything over 60C for an Intel cpu is not good....even less for an AMD cpu.....depending on the cpu idle temps should be in the mid to upper 30's, at full load I would not want to see the cpu temp over 50C. If you need a better heatsink, which I think you do since you want to OC then look at the Zalman heatsinks, choose one that fits your cpu and motherboard....Understand however that OC'ing can ruin your cpu, motherboard and various other components if you don't know what your doing. As for your Matx mobo at 55C with the case off and a fan blowing on it....that is too high for an idle temp, I suggest you redo the thermal compound between the cpu and heatsink....use Artic Silver 5, be sure to clean the old thermal compund off first, excellent directions on how to do all that here: http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_singlecore_wcap.pdf


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Hi there,
> 40-60C is ok, 80C however, isn't. Get a can of air, and spray around to get rid of any dust and dirt.


Hi. I've cleaned it all manually myself. This is after the cleaning. Right now its at 59C.


> How many fans do you have?


One CPU fan running @ 5400RPM and its tiny. I've thrown all the h/ware I used when overlocked away as it became naft after a while. I'm on standard h/ware & config now.

Here's all you'll see now my mobo once again:










ECS website spec: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Produc...LanID=9&DetailID=317&DetailName=Specification



> What PSU are you using (Make and model? I have seen that you are running it over clocked, you may need another fan at the heatsink to cope with it, or lower the speed.


Whatever comes with it. CPU is back at 1300MHz now, turned it down yesterday.

PSU is Powernet - PWP 165H - max 150W

Seems too low for me but my cousin who rebuilt it while I was away, seems to have taken all the good parts and left me with toot.



twajetmech said:


> Joe is correct, anything over 60C for an Intel cpu is not good....even less for an AMD cpu.....depending on the cpu idle temps should be in the mid to upper 30's,


At idle mines at 50C 


> ... at full load I would not want to see the cpu temp over 50C. If you need a better heatsink, which I think you do since you want to OC then look at the Zalman heatsinks, choose one that fits your cpu and motherboard....Understand however that OC'ing can ruin your cpu, motherboard and various other components if you don't know what your doing. As for your Matx mobo at 55C with the case off and a fan blowing on it....that is too high for an idle temp, I suggest you redo the thermal compound between the cpu and heatsink....use Artic Silver 5, be sure to clean the old thermal compund off first, excellent directions on how to do all that here: http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appi...ecore_wcap.pdf


Excellent. Thanks for that I'll do that as soon as I can figure out which heatsink, PSU, CPU fan and system fan to buy. If that costs too much, I may aswell buy a new mobo (this particular one was bought 2003)

All help is much appreciated and any pointers and suggestions for the fans, and PSU would be wonderful :smile:


----------

